# Ariens Snow Blower for sale (1970?)



## B_C_Michigan (Sep 3, 2021)

Hello there. I bought a house that had 2 pole barns full of "guy stuff". The old guy that lived here was 105 yrs old. I found an old Ariens Snow Blower in the barn. I was told by his nephew that he had this thing forever...and may have bought it brand new. I haven't tried starting it because the house also came with a John Deere tractor with a snow plow.
I googled it and found this forum. I think it's a 1970. Not sure. It's solid except for the muffler area. I would rather it go to someone who appreciates it.








































































I can take more pics if needed. Anyone interested in purchasing? I am in SE Michigan. Thanks, Brian


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Those , in that condition, are usually free in my area ... CT


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Your Ariens 10000 series is a 1969 model based on the model and serial #s. They are well respected and well built old machines.

Here is a link to a great website for Ariens snow blowers



The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.



Your machine looks to be complete except for the belt cover. The condition is quite rough and they don't bring big dollars on the market, even in good condition. 

In my area, it would probably be worth $50 - $100.00, and occasionally free.

Photo of my 1969 5 HP Ariens, which my father purchased new. I restored it in 2020, runs like a champ.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Give it away to a knowledgeable and passionate snowblower person. He has to own at least 2 machines to qualify, at least, and have a nice complete "shop". Ask before giving it away. Ask Why.


----------



## B_C_Michigan (Sep 3, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> Your Ariens 10000 series is a 1969 model based on the model and serial #s. They are well respected and well built old machines.
> 
> Here is a link to a great website for Ariens snow blowers
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Sounds like $50 is a reasonable price.


----------



## RBQChicken (Nov 12, 2019)

Ziggy65 said:


> Your Ariens 10000 series is a 1969 model based on the model and serial #s. They are well respected and well built old machines.
> 
> Here is a link to a great website for Ariens snow blowers
> 
> ...


----------



## RBQChicken (Nov 12, 2019)

Ziggy, that machine is incredible! What kind of paint did you spray it with?


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Thanks, I used Dupli-color 1620 Chevy Engine Orange, which is a very close match to the original Ariens orange.

If you click on the under lined 1969 and 1974 machines in my signature, it will take you to each restoration thread.


----------

